# you don't transition in mma.



## drop bear (Mar 29, 2015)

Just like you don't transition from blocking to punching. Or punching to kicking.

You don't transition from standing to groundwork.

Like a cake. It is not just a bunch of ingredients. It is a cake.


----------



## Drose427 (Mar 29, 2015)

Is Boxing Chess Is MMA Poker MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community

Theres the full thread, there isnt much else to say.


----------



## Orange Lightning (Mar 29, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Just like you don't transition from blocking to punching. Or punching to kicking.
> 
> You don't transition from standing to groundwork.
> 
> Like a cake. It is not just a bunch of ingredients. It is a cake.



I pretty much agree with Drose. I don't know what else to say, but I'm trying to understand what you're saying.
When you clinch or grapple with a target, you physically connected to them. And depending on how you've clung together, you can do different things. When you are no longer clung to your opponent, you can move around freely and are no longer inhibited by your opponent's physical body. 

Are you saying.....that groundwork, clinching and standing are all part of a single, larger dynamic? Just a different situation from before? No different that taking a different standing stance attempting to kick?


----------



## drop bear (Mar 29, 2015)

Orange Lightning said:


> I pretty much agree with Drose. I don't know what else to say, but I'm trying to understand what you're saying.
> When you clinch or grapple with a target, you physically connected to them. And depending on how you've clung together, you can do different things. When you are no longer clung to your opponent, you can move around freely and are no longer inhibited by your opponent's physical body.
> 
> Are you saying.....that groundwork, clinching and standing are all part of a single, larger dynamic? Just a different situation from before? No different that taking a different standing stance attempting to kick?



Yeah pretty much. The dynamic changes in a fight. It changes if you are going backwards and forwards.  If you are tired or fresh if you are backed up against a wall or they are.

But you are not doing different striking transitions.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 29, 2015)

Has nothing to do with being MMA or not. It is just the dynamics of movement within a fight.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 30, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Has nothing to do with being MMA or not. It is just the dynamics of movement within a fight.



You don't transition from jab to cross to left rip. You throw it as a combination.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Mar 30, 2015)

BJ Penn, in his _Book of Knowledge_, talks a lot about transitions and entries - from a successful takedown to a dominant position on the mat, or from a clinch to a takedown. What about those?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 30, 2015)

drop bear said:


> You don't transition from jab to cross to left rip. You throw it as a combination.


Or not. The music is also the space between the notes. I could wink or something.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 30, 2015)

Shai Hulud said:


> BJ Penn, in his _Book of Knowledge_, talks a lot about transitions and entries - from a successful takedown to a dominant position on the mat, or from a clinch to a takedown. What about those?



Different sort of transitions. If you transition from side control to mount that is grappling transitioning to grappling.

I am saying that if you punch kick grapple then you are doing it all at once.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 30, 2015)

To transition is to move from a position, posture, form, place, or style to another. The movement is the transition. And has nothing to do with being mma or anything else other than movement of the human body. To perform a jab-straight rt action one must stop the body rotating in one direction and rotate in the other. That is a transition. Again when one stops the straight punch they can recover or transition into a body hook and when performed properly the punchers body will turn at least 90 degs pivoting on both feet. That turn from the straight punch into a body hook is a transition. Once again has nothing to do with mma. It is simply body mechanics and movement.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

Now I know what this "transition" malarkey is referring to. Really must loose my "just shut up and punch attitude" lol. Great post above. I just call it setup and move.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 31, 2015)

The transition I am talking about is this idea that there is a striking,clinching,grappling mode.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

drop bear said:


> The transition I am talking about is this idea that there is a striking,clinching,grappling mode.



Ain't got a clue. If you look at Triathlon, it could be argued that it is a different  type like striking, clinching and grappling as three separate things. No fluidity between the three. Seperate changes through an area.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 31, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Ain't got a clue. If you look at Triathlon, it could be argued that it is a different  type like striking, clinching and grappling as three separate things. No fluidity between the three. Seperate changes through an area.



You are not running during the swim in a triathlon. You do strike while you grapple.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

drop bear said:


> You are not running during the swim in a triathlon. You do strike while you grapple.



Yeah. What I meant, different transition theoretically.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 31, 2015)

So, you are stating; in mma punching, kicking, grappling etc is mma vs in boxing there is no kicking so a boxer would have to change or transition into a kicker in order to be a kicker also. As an mma practitioner he would already be a kicker as well as a puncher?

Unless, one is, for example, a boxer who is learning to be a mma fighter.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

Danny T said:


> So, you are stating; in mma punching, kicking, grappling etc is mma vs in boxing there is no kicking so a boxer would have to change or transition into a kicker in order to be a kicker also. As an mma practitioner he would already be a kicker as well as a puncher?
> 
> Unless, one is, for example, a boxer who is learning to be a mma fighter.



No I was just trying to point out a different context. Transition is everywhere imho.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 31, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> No I was just trying to point out a different context. Transition is everywhere imho.


Should have quoted, I was questioning drop bear.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 31, 2015)

Danny T said:


> So, you are stating; in mma punching, kicking, grappling etc is mma vs in boxing there is no kicking so a boxer would have to change or transition into a kicker in order to be a kicker also. As an mma practitioner he would already be a kicker as well as a puncher?
> 
> Unless, one is, for example, a boxer who is learning to be a mma fighter.



The idea is that you are just doing everything at once. You don't from striking mode to grapple mode. Your strikes set up your grappling and so is grappling.

You are in one environment that includes striking,clinching and grappling not transitioning from one environment to another.

It was mentioned in the other thread.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 31, 2015)

Droze,s quote from the other thread. The transition as a concept where you go strike grapple clinch. And not mma. Or the equivalent.

"Then imo its adds more strategy than boxing as you have 3 areas to play between(striking clinching, and grappling) that you have to know when to transition in the three and how to fight each individual match differently."


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Should have quoted, I was questioning drop bear.



Yeah sorry. Should have twigged.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Droze,s quote from the other thread. The transition as a concept where you go strike grapple clinch. And not mma. Or the equivalent.
> 
> "Then imo its adds more strategy than boxing as you have 3 areas to play between(striking clinching, and grappling) that you have to know when to transition in the three and how to fight each individual match differently."



Sorry bear not to be an **** here, you would know the strategy already right. Fighters like Rousey would be pretty predictable, the arm bar. So you mean less about transition and more about strategically countering that arm bar?


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

For example. Why does the edit still not work on a mobile I wonder.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 31, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Sorry bear not to be an **** here, you would know the strategy already right. Fighters like Rousey would be pretty predictable, the arm bar. So you mean less about transition and more about strategically countering that arm bar?



Strategically countering the arm bar hasn't worked so far.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Strategically countering the arm bar hasn't worked so far.



Yeah because in an ideal world, the victim would here snap. So what would be close? There has to be a counter, even something dirty!


----------



## drop bear (Mar 31, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah because in an ideal world, the victim would here snap. So what would be close? There has to be a counter, even something dirty!



Yeah. Be better a mma than her. She is not walking into armbar opportunities she is creating them.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Yeah. Be better a mma than her. She is not walking into armbar opportunities she is creating them.



Yes Bear I am not devoid of strategy, I just think the same routine is boring, however effective  Now counter that!


----------



## drop bear (Mar 31, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yes Bear I am not devoid of strategy, I just think the same routine is boring, however effective  Now counter that!



There is no need to counter it. If you want to get good you do the effective training. Regardless whether it is hard or boring.

If you need to be entertained stop training and go watch a movie or something and be satisfied with being mediocre.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

drop bear said:


> There is no need to counter it. If you want to get good you do the effective training. Regardless whether it is hard or boring.
> 
> If you need to be entertained stop training and go watch a movie or something and be satisfied with being mediocre.



Yeah sure man, you have completely missed the point with Rousey. But I get the slight


----------



## drop bear (Mar 31, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah sure man, you have completely missed the point with Rousey. But I get the slight



It is not a slight. There is no magic way of getting around that.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

drop bear said:


> It is not a slight. There is no magic way of getting around that.



Yes there is. A coherent strategy.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 31, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yes there is. A coherent strategy.



What are you trying to say?


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

drop bear said:


> What are you trying to say?



A fighter finds a way simply put.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 31, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> A fighter finds a way simply put.








No sometimes they just don't. The other guy can just be better.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 31, 2015)

drop bear said:


> No sometimes they just don't. The other guy can just be better.



Anderson Silva, yeah, almost a nice reverse


----------

